# Paranormal Activity -movie 2009 (R18)



## VoDe (Sep 26, 2009)

After a young, middle class couple moves into what seems like a typical suburban ?starter? tract house, they become increasingly disturbed by a presence that may or may not be demonic but is certainly most active in the middle of the night.

Especially when they sleep. Or try to.

Paramount Pictures Presents A Blumhouse Production A Film by Oren Peli ?Paranormal Activity? starring Katie Featherston, Micah Sloat, Mark Fredrichs, Amber Armstrong and Ashley Palmer. The film was directed, written and edited by Oren Peli. The film was produced by Jason Blum and Oren Peli. The executive producer is Steven Schneider. The co-producers are Toni Taylor and Amir Zbeda. This film has been rated R for language. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_UxLEqd074[/YOUTUBE]

*?Paranormal Activity is one of the scariest movies of all-time.
You will be affected as it?s hard to ignore the imprint it leaves on your psyche.
Nightmares are guaranteed.?*
- Brad Miska BLOODY-DISGUSTING

two angle

Ahh cant wait to see this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 26, 2009)

i only read 2 lines in yahoo reviews, something like "people are excited about this".  _I'm sold!!_


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of scary movies, but this one looks good. I especially liked the peoples reaction to it.


----------



## spirishman (Sep 26, 2009)

Make sure to check listings, its a very limited release so far. Looking forward to seeing it though


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2009)

The premise sounds overused.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 26, 2009)

This shit actually looks scary, but movies like this can be a hit or miss. If it fails, it will fail hard, but if it is truly as scary as the portray it, I don't think I will get a good nights sleep for over a week.

On a side note, I heard it has a decent amount of comedy in it in the starting


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Oct 10, 2009)

Heard it was filmed like the Blair Witch Project


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2009)

Got released worldwide now! YAY. And a theater near me, gonna see it tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2009)

The salt paw prints were stupid, but if everyone is saying its good I'll probably try to catch it if it releases in UK.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks stupid as hell. They did the same thing with saw 1. You know, capturing the audience's reaction while viewing the movie. Most likely these people are a bunch of pussies.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like something that should of been on sci fi along with ghost hunters


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Oct 10, 2009)

I will go see this movie first before I say if it's good or bad.


----------



## sixtailedbeast (Oct 10, 2009)

i wouldn't put this paranormal avtivity movie on because what if a kid watches this.

u start losing members and that would be bad.

btw kids get scared from demons and ghosts


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2009)

Kids also get scared of spiders, insects, and the boogeyman. ^


----------



## spirishman (Oct 14, 2009)

So fucking good, everyone should go see it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

Thursday seeing this shit.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks dumb, I don't care for horror films.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2009)

LoL I love that promo commercial they were doing with a bunch of "real" people watching this in a movie theater jumping at the dumbest shit. 

Doesn't look scary at all. I already listened to the Spill review of this. Only for people who buy into that who Ghost hunters bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

MartialHorror hasn't seen it yet...


----------



## spirishman (Oct 14, 2009)

you guys need to stop drinking that haterade, its an excellent movie for what it is


----------



## Mike Hunt (Oct 14, 2009)

This shit looks so sick, I want to watch it so much but I think I would piss my pants.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2009)

I went to see what the buzz was all about and it was a pretty entertaining movie. I can see why people think this movie is the scariest movie ever if they believe in this kind of stuff. It had creepy moments. Pretty good for it's type of movie. 

A shit load of chicks (in the theater) screamed every five seconds at the dumbest thing like they've never seen it done in a movie before... so yeah. I guess they were the "spiritual" believers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

I love these cloverfield type movies 

i wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2009)

Enjoyed it alot, first 30 minutes were meh, but towards the end it got good only because the standing over the bed shit made me like "What the FUCK" and the duel voices...Anyway yeah good watch though felt short.


----------



## ez (Oct 16, 2009)

hmm. i might check this out. it doesn't seem particularly scary, but most horror flicks never do. the crowd's reactions are pretty damn funny too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw it. Love it. Review is in sig.


----------



## Kabomacho (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw it, hated/loved it because it was too damn scary. I'm not sleeping for the next few days, no matter how much I understand that it was just a movie and not real.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 24, 2009)

This movie was lame as shit. The characters were stupid and the "demon/ghost" was the worst villain of all time. I bet the only reason he was haunting that house was because he was kicked out of hell for being a bitch. I really tried to like this movie but it got too after the weegie board scene I thought was setting up something epic. 

I wasnt expecting amazing CGI or anything but I've been more afraid watching Discovery channel specials on ghosts, Nickelodeon's "Are you afraid of the dark", and Unsolved Mysteries. This did nothing for me.


----------



## Weaboo (Oct 24, 2009)

Just saw it, nearly fell asleep. There was just no suspense, demon stories just don't scare me. If anything, this movie was more comedy than anything. I laughed like a madman when a slight thing like the door moved and people in the theater jumped and screamed. Most of the time, I was just waiting for something scary or dramatic to happen, it never did. 

(The girl getting dragged out of bed was absolutely hilarious.)


----------



## EfrainMan (Oct 24, 2009)

This one's definitely like Cloverfield or Blair Witch. You'll either love it or hate it. And if you hated them, you'd probably hate this one too. But if you can relate to the characters and not get bored by the setup (I thought it was cute and funny), I think it'll scare you good. The movie doesn't set up scares a lot either, it either sets something up only to leave you in suspense and not scare you, or it delivers something out of the blue. Just go into it like you've never seen Ghost Hunters, if you hate that show, and you'll like it.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go play TF2 until dawn arrives...


----------



## FFLN (Oct 24, 2009)

Just saw it and... what a waste of time that was. Simply put, it was boring with a few scares here and there. It may have a greater effect on people who're all into that sort of thing, but for me... I found it to be less than spectacular. Should've watched Astro Boy instead... 

Don't get me wrong, the scary parts were frightening. Heck, I covered up part of my view at one point because I did NOT want to go to sleep with that image in my head. It was still boring overall though. Needed more sex... on camera. It's already rated R. They might as well have thrown in full nudity with intense sexual scenes. That would've definitely kept my attention much longer.

You can't compare this to Cloverfield though. They may have used the same style of filming, but the two are in totally different leagues, with Cloverfield being in a much higher one, imo.

It would be nice if they do make a sequel with all of this money that they're getting though. Then they could do what Blair Witch Project 2 did.


----------



## EfrainMan (Oct 24, 2009)

FFLN said:


> You can't compare this to Cloverfield though. They may have used the same style of filming, but the two are in totally different leagues, with Cloverfield being in a much higher one, imo.
> 
> It would be nice if they do make a sequel with all of this money that they're getting though. Then they could do what Blair Witch Project 2 did.


I hope not _just_ like Blair Witch 2...

And I only compare it to Cloverfield as a "you'll love it or hate it" kinda thing.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

Good god never has a horror movie with such poor dialogue and short terror scenes infuriated me. I don't give a shit if there are alternate endings just plain fucking terrible. This movie would've been better as a YouTube short. The director's weird experience in his old house is equivalent to my little cousin bitching how scared he is of the dark at night. So much fucking fail. I nearly died laughing when the dude said "YOU WANNA FUCK WITH MY GIRLFRIEND!" 

"WE'VE GOTTA GET OUT OF HERE!" 

-15 hours later-

The couple are back in the bedroom  

Why the hell are you going to back to the spot where the fucking ghost/demon is? WHERE THE HELL IS THE SENSE IN THAT?! It's not even a concept you can't ignore. Also the ending is just gawdy awful. She kills her husband/boyfriend and the police come and shoot her. The other ending she tries to look like a evil/possessed bitch. Poor Blair Witch imitation. It wasn't even scary. How high were 96% of the people that consider this movie frightening? Shit another teen influenced horror film like the movie Prom Night and the Saw series.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *
> The couple are back in the bedroom
> 
> Why the hell are you going to back to the spot where the fucking ghost/demon is? WHERE THE HELL IS THE SENSE IN THAT?! It's not even a concept you can't ignore.*



Did you miss the parts where they made it clear that the demon was haunting the girl and not any particular place?


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Did you miss the parts where they made it clear that the demon was haunting the girl and not any particular place?



Well then he shouldn't have been following her then. It' friggin ridiculous.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 24, 2009)

Why not go into a church?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay... this f-ed up movie has officially caused me to lose sleep. Must watch something else to counteract this stuff... Now I just think about a person standing over me while watching me sleep. Ugh.  This is also why I don't like watching the Exorcist movies. That make-up still haunts my dreams.

There were alternate endings? Are they both shown in theaters then or is one on Youtube or something? I didn't see any police in the movie...

What was Blair Witch 2 even about again? I just remember it being a subpar horror movie.


----------



## Kabomacho (Oct 24, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Why not go into a church?



I've been wondering about that myself. Towards the end when the girl grabbed the cross so hard it broke her skin nothing really happened so I wonder if that would have done anything.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 24, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> I've been wondering about that myself. Towards the end when the girl grabbed the cross so hard it broke her skin nothing really happened so I wonder if that would have done anything.



So far people have been pretty good about being vague with their answers, but since this is somewhat less vague, I'm spoiler tagging it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you look at it from a religious or paranormal perspective, then it was probably the last thing keeping her there and fully out of its grasp. Since the guy was presumably a skeptic and not religious, him burning the cross was probably what led to that... end. Really, he could've just taken her out of the house and driven, or walked, somewhere else that's more public. It didn't seem to follow them when the Ouija board was left out on the table... They could've at least gotten a head start. I personally think that the movie would've been a tad bit more enjoyable if they had gone to a church, met with a priest, and yet have the occurrences still take place.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

> There were alternate endings? Are they both shown in theaters then or is one on Youtube or something? I didn't see any police in the movie...



Like most of America's entertainment it come from somewhere else and it showed her getting out of the bed and going downstairs screaming then the boyfriend going downtairs. She comes back up stairs with blood on her shirt. She' cradling herself for the next 32 hours. The police come in and she walks towards them confused as to where her husband is and is shot dead.

The End



FFLN said:


> So far people have been pretty good about being vague with their answers, but since this is somewhat less vague, I'm spoiler tagging it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love how barely anyone goes to point this out during the film. Instead, let's spend 90 minutes of watching this dumb couple that are like our next door neighbors get angry just like how people do when they find out they lost their job.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Thanks. That saves me from having to watch it somewhere. 



> I love how barely anyone goes to point this out during the film. Instead, let's spend 90 minutes of watching this dumb couple that are like our next door neighbors get angry just like how people do when they find out they lost their job.



Yeah, during the film, I was actually wondering if they were employed, since they don't seem to go anywhere. Although, I guess they must've been employed since the boyfriend mentioned that he spent a week and a half's worth of his salary on the camera.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2009)

Micah sticking with this chick thru everything was a bit unrealistic to me.

Let's look at the facts.  She is a student.  She is not contributing any money to the household.  She's a basket case.  She was mad at him for most of the movie.  She continually woke him up in the middle of the night.  Personally, I don't think Micah was getting much out of this relationship.  He should have dumped the bitch and moved onto an unhaunted new girl.


----------



## ez (Oct 24, 2009)

eh, this movie was so boring i couldn't even bring myself to finish it. terribly uninteresting dialogue from the get-go.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2009)

Most relationships are boring.  Are you honestly surprised by this?


----------



## ez (Oct 24, 2009)

what do you expect me to say to a statement and question like that?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2009)

No response would have been fine.  I would have considered that to be a minor victory.  My point is basically that relationships in movies are always more entertaining and interesting than real world relationships.  Paranormal Activity tried to make the relationship more conventional and it resulted in the bad dialogue you described.  -shrug-

Just be happy it was a relatively short film.

Hopefully you at least had good previews.


----------



## ez (Oct 25, 2009)

it tried and failed, which is why my* criticism  isn't exactly out of place. i only just realized that you asked that question to make an obvious point. it was a bit confounding. 

yes, misleading previews were quite misleading.


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm actually ashamed of myself for watching this I came in thinking that this movie was based on a true bloody story like I thought I heard from a friend at school. I'm not sure which pissed me off more about this whole thing; how awful and unrealistic this movie was and it's lack of scares or was even watchable or the fact that I couldn't get my money back after I  watching this godawful MTV Real World movie special.



Rukia said:


> Micah sticking with this chick thru everything was a bit unrealistic to me.
> 
> Let's look at the facts.  She is a student.  She is not contributing any money to the household.  She's a basket case.  She was mad at him for most of the movie.  She continually woke him up in the middle of the night.  Personally, I don't think Micah was getting much out of this relationship.  He should have dumped the bitch and moved onto an unhaunted new girl.



As a pimp named Slick Back would say Micah's got a problem of "Chronic Bitch dependency"


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 25, 2009)

After reading most of the reviews in this thread I'm seriously doublet-thinking going to see this movie. I absolutely LOVE movies about the Paranormal. Ever since Poltergeist 1-2 along with some early 90's works like Fallen and 100 Feet I've been hella intrigued by the whole scene. I'm not gonna lie here, I used to watch Ghosthunters something fierce for a long while there. I loooove the Paranormal.

Side note: Since learning that Ghosthunters scripted I've since, stopped.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 25, 2009)

Movie was pretty good. I don't see what all the fuss is about. I think it's retarded that people smoke cigs, it doesn't mean they are going to stop doing it. Hate it when people complain about character logic in a movie that was all about the unseen terror.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 26, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> After reading most of the reviews in this thread I'm seriously doublet-thinking going to see this movie. I absolutely LOVE movies about the Paranormal. Ever since Poltergeist 1-2 along with some early 90's works like Fallen and 100 Feet I've been hella intrigued by the whole scene. I'm not gonna lie here, I used to watch Ghosthunters something fierce for a long while there. I loooove the Paranormal.
> 
> Side note: Since learning that Ghosthunters scripted I've since, stopped.



If you like paranormal stuff, just go ahead and watch it.

Where was it stated that Ghosthunters is scripted? Not that I'm saying it isn't, but it doesn't seem like something they would announce.


----------



## tdultima (Oct 26, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Okay... this f-ed up movie has officially caused me to lose sleep. Must watch something else to counteract this stuff... Now I just think about a person standing over me while watching me sleep. Ugh.



Edward Cullen watches Bella sleep all the time. There's nothing strange or scary about that at all. In fact, it is romantic!


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2009)

I liked the movie, it scared me. Alot. I haven't slept for 2 days, well only a few hours here and there. I thought the screams of the guy and girl, and the "WHAT THE FUCK!?" at the ending was creepy. There was like 3 different screams. I also thought the part where she was just standing next to her boyfriend, and the part where she was just standing there for 2-3 hours was creepy. I keep imagining that. Those parts scared me the most. I want to see it again


----------



## FFLN (Oct 26, 2009)

tdultima said:


> Edward Cullen watches Bella sleep all the time. There's nothing strange or scary about that at all. In fact, it is romantic!



... I think that only works when there's a romantic twinkle in the eye. 



April said:


> I liked the movie, it scared me. Alot. I haven't slept for 2 days, well only a few hours here and there. I thought the screams of the guy and girl, and the "WHAT THE FUCK!?" at the ending was creepy. There was like 3 different screams. I also thought the part where she was just standing next to her boyfriend, and the part where she was just standing there for 2-3 hours was creepy. I keep imagining that. Those parts scared me the most. I want to see it again



I feel you. I feel you. I haven't wanted to go to sleep just because of that. I still do fall asleep though... at some point, but then when those scenes enter my dreams again, it jolts me out of sleep. And yes, the screams at the end were freaky as heck. I thought he was actually going to be able to help her, but when all of the screaming stopped... that didn't sound good to me.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2009)

My download just finished it and wanna watch the movie now!


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm actually really curious about this kind of thing so I might watch it.


----------



## tdultima (Oct 27, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I feel you. I feel you. I haven't wanted to go to sleep just because of that. I still do fall asleep though... at some point, but then when those scenes enter my dreams again, it jolts me out of sleep. And yes, the screams at the end were freaky as heck. I thought he was actually going to be able to help her, but when all of the screaming stopped... that didn't sound good to me.



Cancel out those scenes with scenes from The Exorcist then you can sleep better.

[YOUTUBE]eaO_Y8DN0L4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Oct 27, 2009)

tdultima said:


> Cancel out those scenes with scenes from The Exorcist then you can sleep better.



GAAAAH!!!

Well, I don't have a fresh viewing of that film, so I'm fine with you mentioning it. Obviously, I'm not going to watch that vid. The last Exorcist-related movie that I watched was Scary Movie 2, so that's what mainly comes to mind when I do think of it.


----------



## Tunafish (Oct 28, 2009)

I have yet to watch it, but my older sibling has gotten her taste of the movie. She went to see it in Gainesville a few days ago with a girl and guy friend in a full theater. Apparently the audience was shitting bricks the entire movie, with two straight guys holding hands and girls giving out blood curdling screams. She had to bring up the arm rest in order to cling to her girl friend. 

My sister had to sleep in the bed with her for two nights after watching it. Her guy friend slept with all the lights on, something he never does. Mind you, they're all fresh out of college.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 29, 2009)

I haven't seen it 
I don't know what the fuss is about, the trailer doesn't look scary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

I have seen it and I don't know what the fuss is about.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 29, 2009)

FFLN said:


> If you like paranormal stuff, just go ahead and watch it.
> 
> Where was it stated that Ghosthunters is scripted? Not that I'm saying it isn't, but it doesn't seem like something they would announce.



Primarily leaks and 3rd party websites. It all looked legit. I also remember a few episodes where the cameras would actually pan and scan before anything was said or pointed out. Like it was pre-amptive.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

This movie is hilarious. Absolutely goddamn hilarious.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Primarily leaks and 3rd party websites. It all looked legit. I also remember a few episodes where the cameras would actually pan and scan before anything was said or pointed out. Like it was pre-amptive.



LOL

Do  you honestly believe that bullshit movie is real?

(Not that I'm calling the movie bad, cuz it was friggin awesome scaring the girlfriend that she had to sleep over.)


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 30, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> LOL
> 
> Do  you honestly believe that bullshit movie is real?
> 
> (Not that I'm calling the movie bad, cuz it was friggin awesome scaring the girlfriend that she had to sleep over.)



Haha. I wasn't referring to the movie man. Ghosthunters. Actually read the replies scrubby.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought it was scary when I saw it in theaters, but when I thought about it at home it wasn't so bad. And that Micah guy was a Dipshit


----------



## Roy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow. This movie sucked, I'm judging it on how scared I got...which I didn't, and I get scared easily. People hyped this movie too much for me. The only part that was disturbing was the the end when the chick had gone downstairs and she started screaming. I didn't get scared, the shriek was just really loud.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 1, 2009)

It was okay. Not great, not terrible. Certain parts were creepy (mainly the end) but nothing really scary. And me and my friends laughed our asses off when the psychic guy came to the house for a second time and told them he couldn't help as soon as he got in. 

Oh, and Micah was an idiot. 

Anyway, not really scary, but still entertaining.


----------



## iander (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it would have been better if it wasn't some kind of demon.  Like it was the psychic guy playing on their fears.  Maybe he was her old neighbor who became obsessed with her or he became a psychic so he could find people like her that have such fears and prey on them.  Would have been a better movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2009)

Ehh, movie was okay.

I never really felt a sense of dread. Anytime a night scene came on and the bass started I got excited at what was going to happen, but never tense about it.

Not exactly what I would call "scary."


----------



## narutokungames (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sure you will get scared if you will watch this on BIG screen and good surrond sound system.... yes the endings is not good


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw it, it was scary at first but once I thought about it was another blair-witch-project.


----------



## johndenver3210 (Nov 2, 2009)

You know I didn't even know what Paranormal Activity was until I finally Googled it? I saw it trending on Twitter for 3 days and figured it must be something cool. I think I'll check the movie out this up comming weekend.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

narutokungames said:


> I'm sure you will get scared if you will watch this on BIG screen and good surrond sound system.... yes the endings is not good



Yeah.....no


----------



## Noah (Nov 2, 2009)

iander said:


> I think it would have been better if it wasn't some kind of demon.  Like it was the psychic guy playing on their fears.  Maybe he was her old neighbor who became obsessed with her or he became a psychic so he could find people like her that have such fears and prey on them.  Would have been a better movie.



And this is why we can't have nice things, kids.

movie was hilarious, btw. Especially the "bitch, get up in the attic" part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> Wow. This movie sucked, I'm judging it on how scared I got...which I didn't, and I get scared easily. People hyped this movie too much for me. The only part that was disturbing was the the end when the chick had gone downstairs and she started screaming. I didn't get scared, the shriek was just really loud.


 Yeah, the movie wasn't scary at all, but I don't scare easily. I think the part where she got dragged out of bed was at least mildly chilling.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

^Mildly at best.

The ONE thing I did like about the movie was the reference that the guy made to the Monty Python movie. "What is your quest? What is your favorite color?". 

I lol'd


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2009)

the movie is good, if u like ring or blair witch, u'll like this.

as for the post in this page, opinions are like assholes, right?


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I like both The Ring and Blair Witch Project.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 3, 2009)

I think people are giving it too much love and hate. It wasn't as scary as so many people are making it out to be, but at the same time, it wasn't some shitty, terrible movie. It was at least entertaining. I could easily think of a dozen movies that were far, far worse than PA, and others that were much scarier as well..


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Mildly at best.
> 
> The ONE thing I did like about the movie was the reference that the guy made to the Monty Python movie. "What is your quest? What is your favorite color?".
> 
> I lol'd



Fuck, I did too.

Micah was too hilarious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2009)

micah  , what a fuckwad.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

Hate to admit it but the film got to me. Didn't find it particularly scary while watching it but once I was home alone, motherfucking pussy I was. I swear every little sound made me fucking jump. Tho I did watch the movie with a mindset of wanting to be scared, while most people just didn't want it to be good and kind of refused to engage with the movie. Easily the scariest movie of the last 5 years. 

And Micah was a dick.

Someone just slammed a door and I think I shat my pants


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2009)

lol i want to be scared too

i'll try to watch it this week


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2009)

Just finished watching it, it's alright.

Micah was so fucking annoying, I hated him the entire movie.

I can see why some people say you either love it or hate it, I don't know I'm kinda undecided. I don't get scared by movies because well I don't, but I can see why people did of this movie.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2009)

best comedy of the year


----------



## Silo (Nov 19, 2009)

A man in the theater screamed like a schoolgirl at a certain part in the movie .
But anyway.... I thought the movie was good.
I slept on the couch for like a week after seeing it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

True test of a scary movie is watching it at home, 3am, alone. If it doesn't scare you then it's a shitty movie.


I could watch this thing alone every night and still sleep like a baby.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2021)

?


----------

